# Audiomontage in WaveLab4



## RodArmy (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe mal eine Frage und habe hier im Forum kein Thema gefunden, welches meine Frage beantwortet. Ich habe mit (Steinberg) WaveLab 4 eine Audiomontage erstellt, weiß aber nicht wie ich diese speichern kann, sodass eine eigenständige Datei erstellt wird, die sich nicht auf andere Dateien bezieht. Man kann diese Datei zwar herstellen, es werden dann aber keine Schnittstellen beachtet (also die Cross-Fades und ähnliches). Es werden lediglich die einzelnen Audio Dateien hintereinander gehängt und gespeichert.
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (7. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du willst, dass Effekte usw die du an der Seite ausgewählt hast reingerechnet werden, gibts in diesem Bedienpanel unten irgendwo einen Knopf "rendern" da wird dann alles mit reingerechnet, was du so angestellt hast. (Sofern die Effkte nicht auf Bypass stehen )

Gruß
Frank


----------



## RodArmy (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Alles Klar hat geklappt. Besten Danke
Grüße 
Benedíkt


----------



## bubbes (11. März 2006)

Hi ich habe mal ne Frage.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich bei wavelab mehrere spuren in die audiomontage einfüge, kann mir da jemand helfen?
Und wie bekomme ich die Bassdrum voller und knackiger, wenn ich das ganze drumset über eine spur aufnehme?

Mfg bubbes


----------



## bubbes (11. März 2006)

Hi ich habe noch ne frage.
weiß jemand vielleicht, wie ich bei adobe audition die effekte immer neutzen kann, weil die sind bei mir nur manchmal freugeschaltet.
mfg bubbes


----------



## The_Maegges (12. März 2006)

bubbes hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi ich habe mal ne Frage.
> Ich weiß nicht wie ich bei wavelab mehrere spuren in die audiomontage einfüge, kann mir da jemand helfen?
> Und wie bekomme ich die Bassdrum voller und knackiger, wenn ich das ganze drumset über eine spur aufnehme?
> 
> Mfg bubbes



Mehrere Spuren? Das letzte WaveLab, das ich benutz hab, hat nur zwei Spuren, die da wären: Linker und Rechter Kanal.
Wenn du was mit mehreren Spuren machen willst, besorg dir lieber eine Sequencersoftware wie z.B: Cubase oder Logic

Zu der Sache mit dem Drumset: 
Wenn du Pech hast, wird das eventuell nur schlecht bis kaum gehen.
Ein komplettes Drumset in einer Spur macht beim Abmischen gerne Probleme.
Aber versuch es mal mit einem Multibandkompressor, vielleicht kannste damit noch was machen.


----------



## bubbes (12. März 2006)

Wegen den Spuren schon mal danke.
Aber mit dem Drumset, ich kann dir wenn du mir deine emailadresse gibst ein paar aufnahmen machen und schicken, ich finde die, wenn man mal von der Bassdrum, welche einfach zu wenig Kraft hat, absieht , ganz gut.
Wo finde ich bei Wavelab oder audio audition den multibandkompressor?

Mfg bubbes
(meine e-mailaddy ist: bubbesthepower@gmx.de)


----------

